# woman divorces husband for being too nice



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

this is sad


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

I hope I put this in the right section


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I seen this Divorce Court before lol. I was like :haha all through it. They had to be actors, the reason for divorce seemed too childish to be real.

I willing to bet he had a slew of women knocking on his front door wanting him after this episode aired.

ETA: I noticed that the comments are disable, I wonder why lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

This _is_ sad. That dude is a sweetheart. Maybe she has emotional problems...? Idk.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Judge: ....so the 'I love you' is too much for you?
Woman: It's not too much, but you don't have to tell me like twice a week.

I died laughing right there. :haha


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

"I told him, I will be right back, I didn't give him a specific time"

:dead

I died


----------



## liktheangel (Oct 23, 2010)

He can do better. F her.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Unbelievable. I remember this one girl i used to know dumped the father of her kid because he was 'too nice'.......she ended up with some thug who cheated on her and hid drugs and stolen property in her house. Pathetic.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

She was warped out of her mind. Weird that she became a comic too. It's like she learned to take advantage of him to deal with her problems in the short term, but eventually still unhappy she kept taking more and more, to the point where she had to take his career from him too. Talk about robbing someone of their identity.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

lmao. this cannot be real.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

There is no way that is real....


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

This proves it. Nice guys finish last. Being a good cook is a bad thing because she'll gain too much weight. Learning so many things here.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

People like that deserve what they wish for.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> Judge: ....so the 'I love you' is too much for you?
> Woman: It's not too much, but you don't have to tell me like twice a week.
> 
> I died laughing right there. :haha


wish I had a man to tell me he loved me more than twice a week, whats wrong with her??!! O_O


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

What's up with that?!


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Is this even real??? Its just the smug looks the judge keeps giving that uniformed guy in the corner has kinda prevented me from taking this seriously...

Also where are the attorneys and why has is the judge participating in the argument? Why are the jury laughing all the way through and why is this being filmed in the first place???

?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

:clap funny but obviously fake


----------



## restored2 (Jan 9, 2012)

fetisha said:


> this is sad


 That women definitely has a mental problem!! but she not the only one, my ex wife to be is similar to her.


----------



## restored2 (Jan 9, 2012)

restored2 said:


> That women definitely has a mental problem!! but she not the only one, my ex wife to is similar to her.


 crazy!


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I know this is fake, but I know stupid women like that so this actually kind of pissed me off. I've been having a bad day though.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

i'm not gonna watch the video but that excuse is bull****. there has to be some other reason she just doesn't want to give. nobody in their right mind divorces or breaks up with someone for being "too nice"


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

It's pretty obvious why ...and it's not because he's too nice ...it's because he has a *progressive eye disease that probably has a bleak prognosis.* Maybe he would go inevitable blind in x-number of years and she doesn't want to end up in that situation. She can't divorce him when he's already blind because that would be too obvious to the people around her. She's divorcing him now because there is still some other plausible excuse no matter how outrageous that excuse is -- e.g. the one she gave to the court.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

That has to be fake! Surely there isn't a woman out there so shallow, hypocritical, and stupid as that.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

geepeeone said:


> It's pretty obvious why ...and it's not because he's too nice ...it's because he has a *progressive eye disease that probably has a bleak prognosis.* Maybe he would go inevitable blind in x-number of years and she doesn't want to end up in that situation. She can't divorce him when he's already blind because that would be too obvious to the people around her. She's divorcing him now because there is still some other plausible excuse no matter how outrageous that excuse is -- e.g. the one she gave to the court.


hmm, you could be right, maybe its both.


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

fetisha said:


> wish i had a man to tell me he loved me more than twice a week, whats wrong with her??!! O_O


ha! that makes two of us, I never got an "i love you" out of my man, but this case looks fake anyways....


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

kiwikiwi said:


> ha! that makes two of us, I never got an "i love you" out of my man, but this case looks fake anyways....


i agree, guys usually get freaked out by the L word


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Just shows most women want douchebags.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Judge: ....so the 'I love you' is too much for you?
> Woman: It's not too much, but you don't have to tell me like twice a week.
> 
> I died laughing right there. :haha


I'm on the right track then, I guess. My girlfriend actually had to ask me to say it. And I did, but after two months when she asked me again.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

Zypherus said:


> What's up with that?!


Basically its about a woman who has 3 kids by different men, 1 child with the guys shes divorcing and has been hurt by those men.when she finally meets a good man it feels weird to her and she walks all over him. I hope this doesn't happen to me when I meet a good guy cause I have trust issues too.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:O what an ungrateful *****.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

if it's a daytime tv show then i'm positive that this show is for retards
just like soap operas, jerry springer and after school cartoons


----------



## jojo757 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not upset with her, she did him a favor so hopefully he can move on even though it will be hard.

She will get what she deserves.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

I wish this was fake cause I feel sooo bad for the guy. this is horrible.


----------



## OneVision (Jun 23, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> Judge: ....so the 'I love you' is too much for you?
> Woman: It's not too much, but you don't have to tell me like twice a week.
> 
> I died laughing right there. :haha


If I ever get married I was planning on telling the girl I love her multiple times a day, now I'll probably go with once a month to avoid divorce. :um


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

she just not used to being with a good guy thats all and now shes sabotaging her marriage *facepalm*


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Not real. 

Though if it was, it's not so much that he's too nice, he might just not provide her with a challenge. If that was the case, I don't know why she would have married him in the first place. That's just her being an unappreciative b*tch.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Not alpha enough or some crap I guess, what a harpy.


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

I once dated a girl who I ended things with because I honestly didn't feel that spark, and a friend of hers told me a few days later she was glad we split up because "i was too nice". I felt bad for a while after hearing that, but I later found out she was just bitter. I know it's possible to be for a woman to be turned off by a man who's too much of a wet blanket, but I've never been that and never will be.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

My reaction summed up nicely:


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

I love it how at the very end she's like 'come back we can make this work'.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Most of the time, when a girl gives you that answer, it's a mask for another problem that is in the relationship.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> My reaction summed up nicely:


That was my reaction too, I was hoping they wouldnt do an episode on this, now guys will really be done with being the nice guy thanks to that woman -__-


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Some people don't know how good they have it till that persons gone. Maybe she'll get lucky with her next man and he beats her, perhaps she'll be alittle more appreciative. Hopefully the guy doesn't change and finds someone that truly appreciates him.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> Some people don't know how good they have it till that persons gone. Maybe she'll get lucky with her next man and he beats her, perhaps she'll be alittle more appreciative. Hopefully the guy doesn't change and finds someone that truly appreciates him.


Yeah I hope he doesn't change. I wish there were more men like him and not care if their male friends tease him about being whipped cause hes a good guy and treats his woman right.


----------

